# Tree ID



## chippin-in (Apr 13, 2012)

While at my mother n laws house I noticed she had 2 of the same trees in her yard about the same size. One however, had these holes all around the trunk. Some were very large holes. 

I asked her if she knew what kind of tree it was and if she knew what the holes were from. She called the tree a "bayou trash tree" and had no idea about the holes. 

Anyone know the tree name, or is "bayou trash tree" the botanical name  

Also, any idea about the holes.

Thanks
Robert

[attachment=4232]
[attachment=4233]
[attachment=4234]
[attachment=4235]
[attachment=4236]


----------



## DKMD (Apr 13, 2012)

I'm not much of a tree guy, but I looks like catalpa to me.


----------



## chippin-in (Apr 14, 2012)

Rbaccus I believe you are correct. Altho I didnt see any bark pics, the rest looks very similiar.

What about the holes? Anyone? The one tree only has them. The tree on the other side of the yard is hole-free. :scratch_one-s_head:

Thanks
Robert


----------



## DCPOWERS (Apr 23, 2012)

Rbaccus, Can you tell us why you chose Royal Paulownia over Catalpa?
I must admit, my initial impression was the same as Dr. Keller's.


----------



## gvwp (Apr 26, 2012)

How long has the tree been there? The Paulonia is a very fast grower while Catalpa not so much. The leaves look very similar. My first impression was Catalpa.


----------

